# Car insurance in Oman



## Alex F (Feb 9, 2011)

Greetings,
Has anyone information on a proposed changed in the car insurance documentation for a UAE registered and insured car passing into Oman ?
Rumour is that from a certain date that even though your insurance schedule states that you are allowed to drive in Oman it is no longer valid and that you require to get a "red" card to show at the border post on entry into Oman.
Who issues the red card ?
When will this, if true, take effect.
Any information on this would be appreciated as I will be going there this weekend.
Apologies if this has been asked and answered previously but I did have a quick look and did not see anything on the subject.
Thanks in anticipation.
Alex


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Well when you cross into Oman you MUST prove you are covered under your current policy and if for any reason you are not you can buy temporary insurance there on the spot.. So no worry.


----------



## Alex F (Feb 9, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> Well when you cross into Oman you MUST prove you are covered under your current policy and if for any reason you are not you can buy temporary insurance there on the spot.. So no worry.


Infamous,
Thanks for that and that is what I have been doing but I heard that there will be a new requirement in that you will (soon) ? have to produce a red card to show that your insurance is valid in Oman. presumably to save the border guards / Omani police trying to translate tour insurance schedule.
Alex


----------

